# Dove opening day.



## Ant (Mar 27, 2013)

How did you do?Im a horrible wing shooter.But I did the best ever this year for me.I got 13 in 30 shots.I would have limited but a huge storm came in.Spring Valley controlled hunt.


----------



## Redman1776 (Jul 14, 2014)

Had to work opening day but my only day out I saw one fly by way high.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I've been out 5 times. The hunting has been really good. I'm eating bacon wrapped doves right now for lunch.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

supercanoe said:


> I've been out 5 times. The hunting has been really good. I'm eating bacon wrapped doves right now for lunch.


Where's the best place and time to hunt them? Fields? Tree lines?


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

i stopped at mosquito the other day, not to hunt, but to just watch the show  the guys doing most of the shooting had one or two of those mojo decoys that the wings spin on. i was impressed enough that i came home and ordered one online.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I ended up with 10 opening day. I had a mojo and 8 dove decoys out. I should have had a limit but was not shooting well. Must have had 30 land in the decoys.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

The best time to hunt is usually early morning or evening. I hunt cut grain fields, roost trees, water holes, gravel roads, gravel pits, and dirt piles mainly. I put out a robo dove and a dove rod with decoys. I used a lab to retrieve my birds. The guys that I hunt with don't have dogs and spend half their time looking for downed birds rather than shooting more birds.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't have a problem finding birds in the field I hunt most times. They will blend in with the dirt. High grass is an issue sometimes. Here is a picture of my opening day set up.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy and I stink at dove hunting. When we decide to go out, we won't see a bird. When we decide to go deer hunting, there will be 50 of them perched on the telephone wires in front of his house!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

went out to one of the state run dove fields this morning and missed the first 2 i shot at. they were higher than i like to shoot at especially with #8 shot and IC choke, but all i was seeing were high, fast flying birds all morning and i left my tubes in the truck. nothing even looked at the decoys, today the mojo had no magic... i got a feeling these birds have been shot at all week. then these 2 guys show up in blaze orange vest and stand about 120 yards from me and i didnt see another bird even close the rest of the morning until they were walking out, i think they jumped them and i missed them too  looks like its time to do some serious walking to get away from the popular/easy access fields.


----------

